
Li-ion battery inventor says new solid state batteries will arrive in 2-3 years - barefootford
https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/17/04/19/016213/the-slashdot-interview-with-lithium-ion-battery-inventor-john-b-goodenough
======
barefootford
Q: Assuming your new battery tech scales easily and economically for mass
production and given the intensifying demand for such tech, when would you
expect to see it supplant lithium-ion as the battery technology of choice for
manufacturers?

JBG: It will take competent battery manufacturers about two to three years to
develop a marketable product. Once the technology is demonstrated by one,
others will fall into line very rapidly.

...

Q: How do you respond to critics of the new battery technology? When can we
expect to see them hit the street?

JBG: We respond by demonstrating the concepts in individual coin cells. We do
not do the development work. We believe that practical batteries can be
marketed in about 3 years.

